# Winter is here the time to prep is over.



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

If you are in the storm don't bother trying to get to the store or gas station for a few days. Use what you have. Hopefully you don't need to go to work. Wear layers when you go out. Stretch and drink water when removing snow. Lift with your legs and do not over exert yourself. Watch out for ice.

Exposure and heart attacks are the leading causes of death in a snow storm. Falls and dehydration are common in the cold. Be careful with carbon monoxide by only running a generator outside far from your home and do not burn anything inside to keep warm without proper ventilation opening a window is not enough. 

Know your local warming and phone charging center should a power outage emergency happen. These become distribution areas for info. water, food, and services.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Good call.

Still it's now time to get started on prepping for spring


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Now that I've moved to AZ, I must admit I've gotten lax about winter preps. I really need to get back into the swing of things. At least any snow I get is usually melted in a day or less. The foster dog I have right now, could probably pull my car, if necessary.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

got 2' of snow last week. Snoblower wasn't winterized yet, and no plow service was arranged,

Now all 3 snoblowers work, and I get plowed at $35 a push.

That's cheaper than getting plowed at the Post


----------

